# worked then didnt??



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there guys, new to the forum...

So today I installed a system in my truck and i at first had it working, only to realize that my sub box was too big for my backseat. I drive a regular cab xtreme...not so much fun. but anyways, I took it out, changed nothing in my truck, just put the dash back together since obviously i had my system working it was time to put it back together.

So after i finish remaking my box to fit right, i go to hook up the wires from the amp and it doesn't work..? 

I'm using the stock cd player, and hooking up rca cables via a line output converter to run those cables to my amp...

I have big big 2 or 4 gauge wire for power wire from the amp to the battery with an inline fuse...and the ground for the amp is the same exact wire size so those are even...the remote wire is hooked up to the stock cd player on the green wire, which was in the same exact location on the harness that the wiring diagram i found online, said was the 12v ignition source...Thing is, the amp light would stay on, so i d/c the power wire on the amp so it doesn't run my battery down...I imagine i'll be splicing that wire into a new one tomorrow...and all 4 of the wires from the lineout put converter must have been right since the speakers and the sub both were working fine...and the speakers still worked with the sub not beating, and when i got home tonight...I hooked up the box to the house stereo and it was working just fine...

what do you guys believe could be the problem?!?! it's been about 4 years since i have done anything with car audio so i'm kinda lost here...

I believe tomorrow i'll take apart my dash and get in behind the cd player to make sure any wires didn't come loose...oh, and the ground wire for the line output converter is spliced into the ground for the cd player also...forgot to mention that..

I have not checked the 30amp fuses my amp takes yet either...so i'll start there first tomorrow...that and my amp ground wire i guess? any other ideas? Appreciate any help, TIA....Brian


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

01x.vortec said:


> Hi there guys, new to the forum...
> 
> So today I installed a system in my truck and i at first had it working, only to realize that my sub box was too big for my backseat. I drive a regular cab xtreme...not so much fun. but anyways, I took it out, changed nothing in my truck, just put the dash back together since obviously i had my system working it was time to put it back together.
> 
> ...


 the AMP ground wire should be as short as possible, clean and tight!!!! The turn on lead should be(the same as) ignition so you could just use that. If it was working than just a matter of checking everything out again. Use a test light to see if you have power going into the AMP than check the fuse...


----------



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

ok, i will do that. today i pulled the power wire out from underneath the carpet only to find a cut in the wire, and some wires exposed so i threw some electrical tape all over it to cover it up and put it back underneath the carpet...i checked out my connections inside the dash and they seemed fine. the inline fuse for the power wire in the engine bay turned out ok...the bolt that holds the ground wire in place is actually, at a point where if i tighten it too much it'll pop loose but i can still manage to get it pretty tight...i checked the fuses on the amp and they seemed ok too but i will replace those for the sake of it, never know...and actually, my ground wire is a lil long too, i have my amp right behind my driver seat (reg cab s10) and the wire for the small distance it has to run is a lil long to be honest...i can cut that down some...

and when you said "turn on lead" do you mean as in my remote wire? because it is actually bigger than the wire i have it spliced into with the twistys....could that be a problem?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> and when you said "turn on lead" do you mean as in my remote wire? because it is actually bigger than the wire i have it spliced into with the twistys....could that be a problem?


 It wont be a problem unless it in not ignition than it will stay on killing your battery, but yeah its the same thing as remote.


----------



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

alrighty...well an update...i got distracted at work after popping my hood to undo the battery, and in turn forgot to do so, and eventually dropped the power wire on the amp accidently only to watch it spark a few times...and trust me i was quite mad...

the power light wouldn't come on for a day and just today earlier since i have the day off, i couldn't get power out of the remote wire, so i hooked it up to a different one, switched fuses in the amp for the hell of it, reran the power wire and covered it up also like i should've done the first time...now the power wire and remote pretty much have identical voltage on the amp, and so now the amps light is back on, but also still the protect light...i even checked voltage on the rcas while they weren't connected to the amp, and those had at around 6 volts each...

i was told to remove a wire one by one with the ignition off, then turn it back on each time to see if the protect light comes turns off, and if it does, then thats where my problem leads?? is that true? sounds pretty simple to me i guess...? once again, thanks for the help!


----------



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

ok so, this morning i found out that my remote wire causes my amp to go into protect, i took it off and the protect light turns off...i have it hooked up to my 12v+ ignition wire, but the thing is, my remote wire i have running to that is bigger than the other wires? does that matter? i just went to the store and bought fuses for the amp, and the same gauge wire as the rest of the wires so hopefully that does the trick but i don't know if i just wasted my money or not...we'll see i guess...at the terminals for the remote and power for the amp, they both get around the same volts...only the remote wire causes the amp to go into protect...what's next?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

remote turn on does not have to be big, small like a speaker wire.


----------



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

ya i just used a small speaker wire originally for it...

and i just ran a jumper wire for the remote wire to the amp, and well...the protect light still comes on...does that mean my amp is pretty much toast?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

01x.vortec said:


> ya i just used a small speaker wire originally for it...
> 
> and i just ran a jumper wire for the remote wire to the amp, and well...the protect light still comes on...does that mean my amp is pretty much toast?


 Or the source of the turn on is weak, as long as you have a good feed going into it. A few car audio places have a guy who can fix stuff might ask around see what you find.


----------



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

so today while at lunch i took the amp to a local car audio place to have them test it just to have a 2nd opinion and rule out bad wiring on my part which i don't believe was the case...

and the amp turns out to be toast...i guess the stupid cut in the power wire, when i originally installed it, came back to bite me...i didn't notice it when i installed it and ran it underneath my carpet but when i went to double check on it, ith ad a cut and some wires exposed...which sucks...im out an amp now...at least tax season is near!! 

appreciate your help btw!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear man! Some people buy these amps even though there bad off of E-bay, you may try to list it there. Also if you do make a note on the sale *as is condition, no warranty implied.
Hang out in our forums if you would like to, always glade to have a second opinion on stuff..........


----------



## 01x.vortec (Jan 10, 2010)

jaggerwild said:


> Sorry to hear man! Some people buy these amps even though there bad off of E-bay, you may try to list it there. Also if you do make a note on the sale *as is condition, no warranty implied.
> Hang out in our forums if you would like to, always glade to have a second opinion on stuff..........


oh ya no problem man, i like this place!! i wish i found it sooner!! haha...and ya, i think i might ebay it...not sure yet...what would you pay for this amp if you wanted to buy it? lol...have you heard anything about TREO subs?? my friend from highschool has a cousin or uncle that owns a shop that sells em, and i could get a discount...except i drive a regular cab s10 xtreme so im not sure if i can fit something decent in there, all i want is one sub


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I been out of the loop as far as high end item, working in another industry now. Lee has a shop so he may chime in on it, as far as the broken AMP you may be surprised. I was searching the term "Broken' or "needs repair" and there are many who will buy it and try fixing it, make sure to post up what the issue was with it. Also you may search the same terms to see for your self what the going rate is, not sure on AMPS it all varies.

There is always a way to make a woofer fit a truck, even a regular cab. You may have to keep the seat froward all the time, or if its not a bench seat than a box can go in the middle behind the arm rest. Or at least stick it in a door, then build the box inside the door..... Only limit is you to what you can do there.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never used Treo but I have heard good things about them.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mikehonda23

^^This guy has done a few set-ups in a regular cab truck. Maybe his videos can give you some ideas.


----------

